# Pledge of Tyranny (updated November 13)



## genshou (Jun 3, 2005)

This Story Hour is based on a heavily house-ruled campaign I ran for a while in the Forgotten Realms campaign setting.  It is entirely fictional, and none of it will reflect the chronicling of an actual gaming session.  The narration will be heavily inspired by the D&D rules and Elements of Magic - Revised by E.N. Publishing (a variant magic system very separate from the Vancian spellcasting of the core rules).

The Story Hour starts out around three months before the official start of the campaign, and at first features the meeting and initial adventures of two important NPCs, Evendur Greycastle and Shirl Ravenlocke.  As characters in the campaign, Evendur is a Gestalt Rogue/Ranger who later becomes a multiclass between gestalt Rogue/Mage (Elements of Magic - Revised) and Ranger/Mage, and Shirl is a Gestalt Troubad'war (Unorthodox Bards)/Fighter.  Because of the cancellation of the campaign partway through, in the Story Hour they are the protagonists rather than NPCs, and this is their story from their initial meeting up to when they discover their destiny, and a massive and evil plot to overthrow all of Faerûn (because villains who aren't ambitious aren't any fun).

A Rogues' Gallery for this Story Hour is currently pending due to me being lazy and not starting the thread.

You can find an explanation of the Forgotten Realms calendar in post #39, right around the bottom of page 1.  Scroll on down and have a look if you're not familiar with the Calendar of Harptos, or you just need a refresher.

In case it needs to be said, the majority of the content of this Story Hour is copyright Timothy P. Campbell.  People and places from canon Forgotten Realms (for example, the city of Waterdeep and the archmage Elminster) are copyrighted to their respective IP rights holders.

And with all that out of the way, enjoy!

***

10th Marpenoth (Leaffall), 1371 DR.  Time approx. 0730
Location: Outside an inn in Waterdeep

_Focus_.  Her eyes remained fixed on the clay jug standing atop a fencepost on the rim of the inn grounds.  Morning light inching over the surrounding businesses of Waterdeep glittered in the beads of sweat trickling down her face from her long, reddish-brown hair.  Aquamarine eyes narrowed as she looked down at the coiled whip in her delicate, gloved left hand, her focal point adjusting to view the nearer object.  She brought her eyes to rest on the tip of the hardened leather coil, attached to which was a steel blade slightly larger than a dagger.  It was her own weapon.  She had crafted it herself, and would someday be the master of its use.  Glancing briefly over to her teacher watching her from within the shadow of the stable, she once again focused her vision on her target.  Taking in a few breaths and releasing them, her grip tightened on the whip dagger’s handle.  Gracefully she turned a full counter-clockwise circle, releasing the lengthy coils of her weapon as she did so.  As she finished exhaling the last of her breath, she moved her arm ever so slightly to adjust the trajectory of the tip, and then pulled against the length of the weapon to straighten its extension.  The blade whistled through the air and then struck home, stabbing into the jug and carrying its momentum through to push the container off the post.  Swiftly falling to the Earth, clay shattered as the jug struck the cobblestones of the street.
Her mentor’s applause incited a slight flush in her cheeks as she tugged on the handle to recover the tip.  Coiling the weapon once more–conscientiously done, due to the many barbs along its length–she turned to see the man walking toward her.  He was as average as a man could be–a human in his late twenties, average height and build, brown eyes and short brown hair.  The sparkle he carried in his eyes betrayed his mischievous but kind personality.  His name was Lander, a bard of no small repute, though knowledge of his fame had yet to spread this far from Cormyr.  “Well done!” he shouted jubilantly in his sparse, spirited lilt.  “You have improved greatly since I first took you under my wing three years ago.  Back then, you couldn’t even hit a barn.

She situated her whip dagger in the special slot built into her belt on the right side, then stamped her foot petulantly.  “How rude!  I don’t recall ever missing a barn, even when I used a whip for the first time.”

Lander laughed blithely.  “Aye, that you did not.  ‘Twas only a jest, m’dear Shirl.” His words had an immediate calming effect on her.  She understood he was only joking, but was predisposed to impulsiveness, especially when she presumed herself affronted.  Still, Lander seemed to have a way with words when it came to women.  Perhaps it was his tone, or his posture, or a mixture of many factors, but regardless of the source, he was charming to members of the opposite sex.  He did not use this knack for personal benefit, though he was remembered as quite the dashing storyteller among the women in the Dales.  “At any rate, I’m goin’ to find some breakfast.  Feel free to join me once you’ve finished practicing.”  Turning with a shake of his head as he contemplate her dedication to morning practice, he chuckled quietly and stepped back into the inn proper.  Shirl watched him leave out of the corner of her eye, then brought her fists up in the manner of a brawler.  She felt like venting some steam after some difficulties in her training the night before.  Breakfast would have to wait...


----------



## Lela (Jun 3, 2005)

So far I like the style itself--good, solid, characters for such a brief write up.  Guess we'll see where it goes.


----------



## genshou (Jun 3, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> So far I like the style itself--good, solid, characters for such a brief write up.  Guess we'll see where it goes.



As always, Lela, thanks for the vote of confidence!

Shirl is the very first role-playing character I ever made.  She's been around in various forms for 10 years, now.  Though she has evolved considerably over time, she'll always be a fiery-haired, fiery-tempered, charismatic master of the whip (or in the case of 3rd Edition rules, the whip dagger).  Bet _nobody_ can guess what PrC she's going to go for! 

Next update, I'll introduce the other PNPC (Party Non-Player Character).  He hasn't always been with Shirl, but ever since I first put him adventuring with her, the two have gone together like chocolate and peanut butter (mmmm, Reese's ).


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmm... this one might be going places.  I'm gonna be readin'...


----------



## genshou (Jun 3, 2005)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> Hmm... this one might be going places.  I'm gonna be readin'...



Thanks!

If by 'going places' you mean perhaps figuring out that there's more to the world than the inn I've mentioned so far, then yes!  And if all you're expecting is to see the inn she's staying at, then won't you be amazed when I show you... the area across the street!

Seriously, though...

To Mike and I, single-player campaigns are the bread and butter of our mutual existentialishness.  We're both aspiring writers (though for me it's not a career choice), and it's easy for us to push our imaginations into overdrive.  Though Lela can't attest to my ability as a DM (due to the fact that he's never played in any of my games), I know he'll have good things to say about Mike.

With Mike as my player, I know this campaign will go much further than I could otherwise take it.

Stay tuned, everybody!  I'll try to update over the weekend, and if not then, Monday for sure.


----------



## Lela (Jun 3, 2005)

I did see Mike blossem as a player before he shipped off north.  I'm not sure when this game started but with a one-on-one with Mike, I expect it to get deep.  Very deep.


----------



## genshou (Jun 7, 2005)

This time, I’ll introduce the second PNPC, Evendur Greycastle.  Not much is known about him, even by his fellow party members, other than that he hails from Waterdeep.  In metagaming terms, he is a 1st-level human male with a gestalt class combination of rogue and ranger.

10th Marpenoth (Leaffall), time approx. 0645
Location: Inside the stable at the same inn

“Evendur!”  The voice sounded of frustration.  “Evendur, hurry and get up!”  In his half-asleep daze, he could barely feel someone’s hands on him, shaking him roughly.  “The master will be angry if you’re late again!”

He rolled onto his back, opening his eyes slowly.  The dim light from a nearby torch was all that allowed him to see the rotted and warped rafters above.  Somehow, he managed to summon enough mental faculties to mutter quietly to the offending serving girl.  “Go away, Mishli...”

The hands removed themselves from him, and he heard footsteps scurrying off toward the ladder and then the sound of Mishli climbing down.  He rolled over onto his side and tried to sleep, but an offending piece of hay stuck into his side.  Growling in truly formidable early morning anger, he heaved himself up and tore the offending hay from his body.  Throwing it into the darkness, he dropped down heavily and closed his eyes...

Then, he heard it.  She was still in the stable, down below.  Drawing water...?  Ah, well.  It didn’t matter what the girl was doing.  He was exhausted, and he was going to sleep.  The master of the inn wouldn’t need his services until the patrons were drunk anyway.  He sighed as he settled into a curled position on the hard wooden floor, already slipping into a deep slumber.

His sleep was interrupted when Mishli finally brought the bucket of cold water up the ladder and dumped it on his head.  He was on his feet in what seemed an instant.  Swaying back and forth as he fought off the sleepy haze, he half-opened his eyes, searching for the _stupid girl_.  “You little... this time I’ll kill you!” He finally regained enough sight to spot her just as her amused expression turned to one of shock, and then a hint of fear.  And then, he started running after her.  Luckily for Mishli, he stumbled for a moment, giving her time to scurry down the ladder before he could regain his footing.

“Well, isn’t that _great_,” he mumbled sarcastically.  Now that he had stood up, he definitely wouldn’t be able to fall back asleep.  Sighing tiredly, he sat down and began his morning meditation.  It was an important part of his self-training, and he awakened almost an hour early each day in order to allow himself the luxury.

Once he had sat in the darkness long enough to satisfy his odd desire for peace and contemplation, he stood up and walked over to the small cloth bundle that made up his wordly possessions.  Aside from the new set of clothing he had saved up for to replace the tattered rags Mishli had found him wearing when they first met, he owned only a quarterstaff, three clubs, and a necklace he had been wearing for as long as he could remember.  Picking the necklace up, he looked over its curious design once more.  It was a flat copper disc, about an inch across.  A small red gem in the shape of a teardrop was built into the center.  All around it was intricate carving of a complex leafwork.  Evendur did not know the meaning of the necklace, but he assumed the red drop to symbolize blood.  He was about to toss the necklace back onto the floor–in fact, his hand was already in motion–when he noticed a faint glow permeating the gem.  It grew ever so slightly in intensity as his arm moved away from his body, then faded as he brought it close once more.  “Hmm, odd.”  The necklace had only glowed once before, when he was searching for a place to employ himself.  It had acted as a sort of “compass” then, leading him to this very inn.  “Interesting... I wonder where it will lead me this time?”  Remarkably, even breakfast–the thing he always did first after meditation every morning, no matter the circumstances–was forgotten as he retrieved his weapons and turned the necklace this way and that, finding the direction which was brightest and following the path to the ladder and then down to the floor below, where the light became as bright as a split torch as he stepped through the stable's doorway and into the morning light...

* * *

Shirl swung her arm in a surprisingly strong punch intended to hit the imaginary, burly man in front of her.  Anyone underestimating her strength would suffer from quite the painful realization after feeling such a blow.  Smirking in satisfaction at how her years of farmwork had paid off, she suddenly had an uncomfortable feeling, as though someone were watching her.  She had to look around for a moment before she saw her spectator, watching her with narrowed eyes as he peeked around the edge of the stable’s large doorframe.  He was a young man, probably around her own age, with startlingly blonde hair at least three inches in length and horribly messy.  The fact that he was covered in hay and soaking wet didn’t help, either.  He was holding a small disc-shaped necklace in his palm as he stared at her.  She thought she saw a glow emanating from the necklace at first, but perhaps it was only her imagination, or a trick of the light.  Once the young man realized she was looking back at him, he averted his gaze nervously.  The necklace went into a pocket on his simple peasant’s clothing, and he stepped out into the light carrying what appeared to the untrained eye to be a walking stick.  On the other hand, Shirl could see that it had been shaped to be used in combat.  The way he carried it–and the way he carried himself–were proof that he was no mere commoner.  And then there was that necklace.  This young man was certainly a strange one...

He was tall and lean, and walked with the grace of one for whom every step was a carefully measured thing, never exerting more energy than was needed, nor moving in a way that would disrupt his balance even slightly.  His walk was interrupted when he turned to regard her once more, and his callous words reminded her that she was now staring at him.  “Do you make it a habit to observe others as they are trying to work?  Or is it just that you’ve never seen another human being before?”  She turned her head away, feeling warmth in her cheeks in reaction to his unkind remark.  By the time she looked again, she was alone.  The creak of the kitchen’s outside door closing behind him was the only sound aside from the distant ocean waves.

As soon as he was inside, Evendur snatched a plate and held it in front of the cook, whom everyone called Cookie.  “Food... please...”  His stomach rumbled mightily, causing him to place his free hand upon it.  After Cookie–a tall, portly man whose stern gaze would have made most others flinch–had given Evendur a proper scolding with his look alone, he placed some food on the eager youth’s plate and shoved him away.  “Now hurry up and eat, the master wants you in there as soon as possible.  It’s a full house today, and we don’t want to see any more trouble here.”

Evendur swallowed a mouthful of potatoes without adequately chewing, and immediately regretted his hasty action.  “That’s right... that Lander fellow is performing again this morning, isn’t he?  He’s very good, from what I hear.”

Cookie grunted his agreement.  “Less talk, more eat,” he grumbled as he turned to stir some soup.  Evendur sighed and resumed eating.

When he was finished, Evendur set his plate next to the sink and started for the door to the common room, just as Mishli returned with several empty plates in hand.  He could see the girl, probably fifteen or sixteen years old, better in this light.  She was her usual self, clean and composed despite the dirty, tattered and patched dress she wore.  She was pretty in a plain sort of way, with beautiful brown hair and green eyes, but she lacked the shapely form or striking, exotic features of one such as the fiery-haired young woman he had briefly seen outside.  Mishli barely held a chuckle back as she saw his disheveled state.  “Oh, Evendur, what to do with you?  You’re covered in hay!” She set the dishes down and grabbed hold of his arm.  “Come on, I’ll help you clean up!” The two of them stepped into the common room just as the sound of a mug falling to the floor preceded a fist striking and a muffled groan.  Evendur gripped his quarterstaff tighter.  _This can only mean one thing,_ he thought.  _Trouble..._


----------



## Lela (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow, I must have been tired lately. I've read this thing 3 times over the last week and, now that I've had the sanity to get through it, I find that I remembered nothing. Oi.

By the way, you really fleshed out Cookie fast. I'm impressed. Perhaps I've tutored too many 14 y/o lately but I find that your writing style is far better than I expected, even after knowing you for 10 years (perhaps because I've known you for 10 years  ).


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey genshou.

Engaging writing so far - character development is very strong for this early in the posts. I'm looking forward to reading more.

Kick me awake when the Bulette Warband show up.   

Spider J


----------



## genshou (Jun 19, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> Wow, I must have been tired lately. I've read this thing 3 times over the last week and, now that I've had the sanity to get through it, I find that I remembered nothing. Oi.
> 
> By the way, you really fleshed out Cookie fast. I'm impressed. Perhaps I've tutored too many 14 y/o lately but I find that your writing style is far better than I expected, even after knowing you for 10 years (perhaps because I've known you for 10 years  ).



Wow, only 10 years?  Thought it was longer.  Meh.  Anyway, sorry about not having a new update for you to read 3 times and remember nothing of.  It's on the way, but I'm experiencing a rare case of writer's block.







			
				SpiderJerusalem said:
			
		

> Hey genshou.
> 
> Engaging writing so far - character development is very strong for this early in the posts. I'm looking forward to reading more.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input.  Character development has always been my forté, and my NPCs tend to be a lot more complicated than the world they live in.  I guess you could call characters my one saving grace as a Dungeon Master 

And sorry SJ, landsharks aren't native to Mistledale in my campaign (this explains the lack of PB & Dalesfolk sandwiches ), so you won't be seeing them until the party moves away from the Dalelands, or just gets "lucky" enough to find a wayward specimen.  That probably won't occur for a _few_ more character levels... otherwise, Mike would kill me.


----------



## Lela (Jun 20, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> Wow, only 10 years?  Thought it was longer.  Meh.




Maybe 14.  I can't remember exactly when I moved into that house.


----------



## genshou (Jun 22, 2005)

Lander and Shirl were one note into their duet when the man attacked.  A brief scuffle between the burly attacker and the much smaller defender, a mug fell to the floor... then, the sound of a well-placed blow accompanied the wiry man losing his ability to stand and falling to the floor with a groan.  It wasn’t the first time Shirl had seen things get a little rough in a tavern she was performing at... but this time was different.  There was a dangerous gleam in the attacker’s eyes.  And he obviously outmatched the smaller man physically.  She stopped her singing at the same moment Lander did the same–also the same moment she noticed the blonde-haired young man from outside being pulled into the room by one of the serving girls.  He looked ready for combat, and she agreed with his reaction.  Raising her right arm in an arcane gesture accompanied by Draconic spoken in a lyrical accent, she gazed at the burly man as her innate energies combined with her spoken word to produce a faint light in front of her hand.  Her left hand quickly darted into the leather pouch on her waist to draw out a pinch of wool, and she tossed it into the air as her spell was nearly complete.  The energies coursing through her reached out for the wool, burning it and completing the matrix of energy that she had prepared.  And then, that energy unleashed itself upon the unsuspecting target.  He paused in his actions, confused by the cloud her spell had placed on his mind.  _That will stall him for a moment,_ she thought, _but we’ll need to restrain them both before things can erupt any further in here._ Little did she know how much of an “eruption” was about to occur...

Evendur stepped forward as the spell was unleashed, his staff at the ready.  “Break it up, you two!” If either of them tried anything, he’d clobber them good!

The wiry man lifted his head from the ground and wiped a trickle of blood from his chin.  “Fool...” he muttered in response to his burly adversary’s actions.  Then he held up a circular wooden disc with a clenched black fist painted on it.  Green rays shot out from the fist.  As he began to mutter obscure words, Evendur recognized the obvious holy symbol and spellcasting action, and attempted to whack the man with the butt end of his staff.  As the man moved to avoid the attack, he succeeded in maintaining his concentration on the spell*, and the attack missed by less than an inch.  As the wiry man’s spell energies formed in his twisting hands, it was apparent this was not as inert of a spell as the one Shirl had cast but a moment before.

A flash of light accompanied the end of the spell, and the tavern patrons were surprised to see a black-furred wolf appear next to the wiry man.  It opened its eyes, and a red glow appeared within them.  The wiry man uttered a command to the foul creature in a tongue not known to most mortals, and it turned to Evendur, growling fiercely.  Its bite matched its bark, but Evendur managed to step back just in time, and the fiendish wolf’s snapping jaws caught nothing but his tunic.

Lander recognized the holy symbol immediately.  It wasn’t one that was encountered very frequently.  The symbol was that of the dead god Bane, which meant the man was a cleric of Bane’s son, Iyachtu Xvim.  He could tell by the scope of the spell the cleric had used that the man was not an initiate of the order, though unarmed and unarmored as he was, he would be an easier victory for the defenders.  Seeing this as a good opportunity to test Shirl’s skills, he chose to aid them by singing a simple battle lyric to bolster their courage and determination.

Shirl’s spell lost its effect at the same moment she was ready to make another move.  Seeing that the situation had shifted to lethal combat, she felt the need to aid the staff-wielding warrior.  She pulled her whip dagger from its sheath on her belt and lashed out at the fiendish animal, praying that her attack would be more successful than the last time she was in a dangerous situation.  And her whip struck true, sticking into the back of the vile wolf.  She pulled the slack in the whip and the bladed end freed itself with a disgusting snap, and a spray of blood issued forth from the deep wound.  The wolf’s actions seemed to diminish somewhat as a result, but it continued fighting ferociously.

Just as the unholy priest made preparations for his next spell, Evendur shifted his hands on the quarterstaff and swung the right end at the wolf in front of him.  He could hear its ribs crunch under the impact, and it fell to the floor, unconscious.  He followed through with a jab at the priest, but the man dodged the attack easily, moving back a few feet in the process, and began his spell.  His hands remained motionless, but his mouth uttered the words of a spell Shirl and Lander were able to identify as it was cast.  The spell was, appropriately, known as darkness, and–true to its name–all around the combatants became black...


*Because this game uses vitality/wounds in place of normal hit points, the best way to maintain balance with reference to concentrating on spells is to require a Concentration check whether the damage dealt was to wound points or vitality points.  The amount of effort required to turn a potentially lethal blow into a near miss makes concentrating on spell energies just as difficult as actually being struck would (that’s the idea, at least).


----------



## Lela (Jul 10, 2005)

Hmmmmm, you're first attempt at writing up combat.  Much better than other attempts I've seen, first or otherwise.  Don't let the slow response rate slow you down my friend.  You've got potential that shouldn't be wasted.  Especially with your ability to write up the actual character conversations.


----------



## genshou (Jul 12, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, you're first attempt at writing up combat.  Much better than other attempts I've seen, first or otherwise.  Don't let the slow response rate slow you down my friend.  You've got potential that shouldn't be wasted.  Especially with your ability to write up the actual character conversations.



It's not the response rate that's stalling my updates; it's that accursed "real life" thing.  I wish it would crawl in a hole somewhere and die.

This is the third thing on my to-do list right now, with the first being clearing the beastly mess that is my inbox


----------



## Lela (Jul 12, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> It's not the response rate that's stalling my updates; it's that accursed "real life" thing. I wish it would crawl in a hole somewhere and die.




Well, you can.  Technically, no one's stopping you.  But I don't recomend it.  Holes tend to be rather dirty (in the literal sense) and hard on the party anyway (that's how I always kill mine).  Besides I'd miss you (not in the creepy, weird sense).  *Winks*

Anyway, I'm here to talk if need too.


----------



## genshou (Jul 12, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> Well, you can.  Technically, no one's stopping you.  But I don't recomend it.  Holes tend to be rather dirty (in the literal sense) and hard on the party anyway (that's how I always kill mine).  Besides I'd miss you (not in the creepy, weird sense).  *Winks*
> 
> Anyway, I'm here to talk if need too.



/me suddenly finds himself missing


----------



## genshou (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, loyal readers (all one of you...  heh, I know there are at least two, and probably a lot more actually).  The gaming has gone fairly slow over the past few weeks while the player and I discussed the wonderful Elements of Magic available from our very own RangerWickett via E.N. Publishing.  Since both my player and myself are rather tired of the 3E magic system, but I'm not particularly interested in the UA alternative (for various reasons), this book came as a refreshing thing.  But enough advertising for Ryan's book.

Obviously, implementing a complete and total magic system overhaul mid-campaign is rather time-consuming–even more so in a Forgotten Realms game–and while building the foundation work, I didn't find time to update the SH.  Now that most of my work is done, I'm ready to start writing the next update.  I'll have it written up–and hopefully posted–by late tonight.


----------



## genshou (Jul 16, 2005)

You may notice a big change in the way I describe spell effects from now on.  This is due to the change in magic system.  I probably won’t go back to edit that first spell Shirl cast, but I’ll modify other descriptions from the campaign itself where necessary, changing minor details for story purposes.  Do not be alarmed, however.  The world is not going to end.  Or at least not as a result of the change in style.

*  *  *

The globe, larger in size than Shirl had anticipated, enveloped the entire group in its effect.  _At least that means it won’t last very long,_ she thought with a dour expression.  The tavern patrons were just as confused as the fighters themselves as the sounds of combat continued to ring out.  Shirl’s whip struck true against the one whom she was fairly certain was the Banite cleric...  Meanwhile, the burly man and the Banite both muttered words in the tongue of magic as Evendur focused his attention on the sound of spellcasting and attempted to strike the two men with his staff.  The scene could only be described as one of utter chaos.  A blast of magical energy flew out of the burly man’s fingers, narrowly missing Evendur.  He felt a deathly chill as it passed and struck the Banite.  Realizing he was in between the two, he stepped a few feet back, only to find himself bumping against a table.  He tipped backward slightly, but managed to retain his balance remarkably well.  His staff struck out in the darkness, but it found empty air or tables more often than his foes as the three stepped back and forth in the darkness.

Just as suddenly as it had appeared, the darkness was gone, revealing the two who started the combat once again on the floor grappling.  They were struggling to hold onto their own holy/unholy symbols while causing their opponent to lose his.  The burly man was revealed to be a priest of Tempus, god of war.  Lander held a small globe aloft, his _globe of dispelling._  “Finally this thing came in handy,” he said with a wry grin.  As soon as the two clerics were revealed, Evendur spun his staff above his head and brought the tip down across the shoulder of the cleric of Tempus.  A satisfying crunch accompanied the blow, and the man ceased to effectively struggle, though he was not unconscious nor incapable of moving enough to avoid a _coup de grace._  He grunted in pain at the broken shoulder, collapsing on top of the Banite.  This gave Evendur the opportunity to bludgeon the Banite in a less vulnerable area, knocking him unconscious but avoiding any serious injury.  Lander glanced over Shirl briefly to make certain she was alright, then returned his _globe of dispelling_ to one of his many belt pouches.  Shirl coiled her whip dagger and placed it in its special sheath, then approached Evendur.  “That was some fancy fighting.  Are you all right?”

Evendur, for his part, was more or less uninjured, though the fight had taken a lot out of him.  “Aside from a bruise on my leg, caused by that stupid chair, I’m unharmed.  I’m surprised they focused all their spells on each other the whole time.  One of those dark energy blasts and I’d have been in trouble.” He set his staff down on a nearby table.  “Thanks for the help.  My name’s Evendur.” His right hand reached out in greeting, and she offered her own for a shake, but was surprised when he brought her hand up to his lips and brushed them lightly against her glove.  The unexpected act made her cheeks turn pink.  After he released his hold on her hand, she brought it close to her collar and unconsciously rubbed the backside with the fingers on her other hand.  “Well... I didn’t expect you to be so... polite.”

Evendur chuckled.  “Ah, yes.  I apologize for my earlier comment.  You spoke to me before I ate breakfast–not the best time to see my true self.  And I know I don’t look the part of a noble or anything, but appearances can be so deceiving.  My present state is merely a temporal circumstance brought on me by a recent woe.”

_So well-spoken,_ thought Lander.  _What is he, a bard in disguise?  Or just a silver-tongued thief?  He certainly has the oratory talent to be a skilled diplomat._  “It sounds like you have an interesting tale.  As a talespinner, I’m sure you’ll understand why I’m intrigued.”

Evendur shrugged.  “It’s a story for another time.  If you two wouldn’t mind dealing with the authorities when they arrive... I should very much like to get all this hay off of myself.  Then I’d also like to hear about what brings such accomplished performers as yourselves to our humble inn.”  There was more to it than that.  Ever since his hand had touched Shirl’s, his amulet had been vibrating faintly against his thigh.  “Would you two mind waiting for me in the common room and sharing brunch with me?” Lander and Shirl nodded, and Evendur declined his head respectfully in return.  “Very well then.  I shall see you in a few minutes, Talespinner, Milady.” He turned to find Mishli returning from the rooms upstairs.

“You’re in luck, Evendur, I found you some hot water this time.”  Her eyes sparkled mischievously.  “Hopefully that’ll keep you from freezing to death, like last time.”

Evendur simply chuckled and gave her a playful nudge on the shoulder as he walked past.  _“Silly girl...”_ he muttered humorously.


----------



## genshou (Jul 16, 2005)

*200 views!  ^_^*

I'm positively ecstatic that so many have accessed my humble little baby SH.  Thank you all for your support!


----------



## Lela (Jul 16, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> I'm positively ecstatic that so many have accessed my humble little baby SH.  Thank you all for your support!



 Careful there gen, I'm betting half of those are the two of us.  Still, though, congrats!


Are you cutting and pasting some of Evendur's dialog directly from your e-mails?  I swear I can taste Mike's style in his voice.


----------



## genshou (Jul 17, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> Careful there gen, I'm betting half of those are the two of us.  Still, though, congrats!
> 
> 
> Are you cutting and pasting some of Evendur's dialog directly from your e-mails?  I swear I can taste Mike's style in his voice.



Sorry, Lela.  As stated in my first post and the subsequent one explaining who Evendur is, I have pointed out that this is all backstory so far.  Mike's PC is actually Mikhael Rahl, paladin/fighter of Helm.  The official start of the campaign is still a few months away in-game.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 17, 2005)

Harumph.

Thought I'd let you know that I'm still here! (still sulking about Bulette-less SH, but hey - I'm not sure why I'm harking on about this, but I've come this far, so why stop?  )

I liked the combat description and magic was pretty neat - don't worry about switching styles this early in the SH (though don't do what I did ages ago and do a full U-turn after about 6 months  . that's why I had to start all over again).

Anyway. Keep the good stuff coming. You've already got me hooked  .

Spider J, your very own Stone Giant Half-fiendish Blackguard Were-Bulette at your service (CR 35).


----------



## genshou (Jul 18, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> Careful there gen, I'm betting half of those are the two of us.  Still, though, congrats!



Actually, I'd only account 20 of those to myself.  That's only 10%.  I'm not sure how often you've been accessing it, but...


----------



## Lela (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, I usually take four or five times to read an actual SH post.  I get interupted a lot.


----------



## genshou (Jul 21, 2005)

I suggest you _dispel_ your _detect plot hook_ supernatural and spell-like abilities while you read this post.  Believe me, you’ll do fine without them.

*  *  *

After a greatly needed bath, Evendur looked and felt like a million silver pieces.    Gone was not only the hay, but also the tension that had begun ever since the fight broke out.  When he came back down the stairs, he noticed that tension had not left those in the common room.  The proper authorities had removed the two priests and the wenches had rearranged the tables moved in the scuffle, but the atmosphere remained ruined.  _I suppose even those two would have a difficult time singing a ballad after that kind of event,_ he thought solemnly.  _Not that this crowd isn’t in need of a bit of cheering up._ He could see the two bards sitting at a central table, gazing sullenly into their wine glasses.  It didn’t appear they’d drunk any of it, but perhaps it was a refill after they quaffed a previous round.  He strode right over to their table and pulled out a seat.  “Something the matter?”  It wasn’t so much a question borne of concern as it was of inquisition.

Lander raised his glass to Evendur as he sat.  “Welcome back.  No, nothing’s really the matter, just the mood after the guards took those two away.  It seems this isn’t the first problem of this sort with local clergymen of Iyachtu Xvim.  The fact that the city’s even been having problems with such a religion at all is a bad sign.”  He shrugged nonchalantly.  “Anyway, there’s another matter I’ve been wanting to discuss with you.”  He looked Evendur straight in the eye.  “The way you fought with that staff belies skill beyond that of an ordinary man.  Though your current situation doesn’t exactly exude it, you obviously have some professional training toward an adventuring potential.  What brought you to employment in a place such as this?”

Evendur leaned back and considered his answer for a few moments before responding, his eyes murky as he stared beyond the ceiling.  _“That is a story for another time,”_ he whispered, lapsing into the elven tongue.  He was hardly surprised to find the other two at his table understood him.  _“For now, let us suffice to say that a month ago, I awoke in an alleyway near here with only tattered rags and this amulet, and no memory of how I ended up that way.”_  He pulled the amulet out from his pocket and placed it in the center of the table.  _“I don’t remember where or when I acquired this, or what its meaning is.  I was actually hoping that you could attempt to shed some light on the mystery...?”_

Lander picked up the copper disc and stared intently at the symbol on it.  _“I think I’ve seen this symbol somewhere in the city.  Some little corner, shop, somewhere... Hmm, yes... but as to the item itself, it could be no more than a simple cheap trinket, or it could be a magic item.  As you likely know, bards such as ourselves are capable of finding out which is the truth.”_  He turned the amulet over in his palm.  _“Do you have the energy to assist me?”_ he asked the younger and less experienced bard next to him.

Shirl nodded.  _“Easily.”_  She did not even need to focus within herself, as she knew she was far from having expended all her available spellcasting energy for the day.  Placing her hand on Lander’s shoulder, she quietly asked, _“You ready?”_

Lander combined a nod with a simple _“Mmm...”_ to indicate he was indeed ready, and the _identification_ of the amulet began without further ado.  Lander–with Shirl’s assistance–poured energy into the drawn-out and complicated spell necessary to discern the true nature of the item’s power.  Their eyes closed and their faces locked in visages of concentration, it was apparent to all in the room that magic was being used, due both to their expressions and the scarcely discernable power in the air.  After a minute had passed, the palpable feeling of unnatural forces faded, and the casters’ eyes opened.  _“Mmm... definitely magic,”_ Lander commented after a brief moment of silence.  _“The aura is unlike anything I have ever seen.  I can’t for the life of me identify it as any particular sort of magic at all.”_  He tapped his fingers on the table, an action which seemed to annoy Evendur a bit.  _“Whatever this amulet of yours is, it’s quite beyond the abilities of identification to discover.”_

Evendur chuckled.  _“What do you know?  An amulet I have no memory of acquiring, and it has the most bizarre aura on it that even an accomplished bard can’t fathom.  I’d comment on how much this reminds me of a bard’s tale if I wasn’t so frightened that I’ll end up being the subject of such a tale as a result.  As for your earlier question about why I am working as a bouncer here, it is related to that amulet.”_  He snatched the disc back from Lander, obviously not trusting it in someone else’s hands any longer.  _“As I explained but a moment ago, I awoke in an alleyway near here with nothing but rags and this amulet.  A young orphan named Mishli is the one who discovered me and brought food and water to me in my weakened state.  The two of us formed a survival pact of sorts, and after a few days of pickpocketing for spare change, my amulet began glowing.  I don’t know exactly how to explain it, but it acted as a sort of ‘compass’ that led me to this very inn.  It seems right before I arrived a bouncer met an unfortunate end, thus creating an opening for employment.  My skill with the staff impressed the innkeeper, and thus I was able to find a job for myself and Mishli.”_  He paused for a moment before continuing.  _”After that, it returned to being an ordinary amulet once more.  I’ve worked here for a month before the two of you arrived, and this morning...”_  He looked directly at Shirl.  _”Well, it led me straight to you.”_  He extended his arm across the table, holding the amulet gem-side up in his palm.  _”Touch it, and you’ll see what I mean.”_

After a brief moment of hesitation, Shirl did as asked and placed her hand atop his.  All three of them could see the gem begin to glow brightly beneath their hands, and the two in direct contact with it could feel faint vibrations from within the metal.  Shirl pulled her hand back in surprise, and the effect ended.  _”I... I knew it from the moment I kissed your hand and the amulet began to react this way.  It is my destiny to travel with you...”_


----------



## OaxacanWarrior (Jul 21, 2005)

I just wanted to drop a quick note that I am here reading as well.  I have enjoyed the SH so far and I look forward to seeing where this will all go.  I am impressed that the backstory for your campaign begins months before the start of gaming with the PC.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## genshou (Jul 22, 2005)

OaxacanWarrior said:
			
		

> I just wanted to drop a quick note that I am here reading as well.  I have enjoyed the SH so far and I look forward to seeing where this will all go.  I am impressed that the backstory for your campaign begins months before the start of gaming with the PC.  Keep up the great work!



Ah, a fellow Utahn!  I'm afraid I've abandoned my roots to live amongst the potatoes (actually, there are more wheat fields here in Meridian than potatoes, because the climate isn't right for potato growth).  Still, good to see someone from the native state here on EN World.  Oh, and thanks for supporting my desire to write this in the first place–I couldn't motivate myself (read: kick self in the seat of the pants) to write all of this without having someone else compliment and/or nag for updates


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Jul 22, 2005)

Genshou, let me add my praise, for a very fine start to this story - I'll be checking in regularly in the hope of more.

One slight quibble, is that I found the coloured text in the last story post very difficult to read - maybe it's just my less than perfect colour vision, but if you're going to go for coloured text I'd appreciate a much lighter shade that would stand out against the black background better.

One question too: what's the magic system you're using?


----------



## genshou (Jul 23, 2005)

HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Genshou, let me add my praise, for a very fine start to this story - I'll be checking in regularly in the hope of more.
> 
> One slight quibble, is that I found the coloured text in the last story post very difficult to read - maybe it's just my less than perfect colour vision, but if you're going to go for coloured text I'd appreciate a much lighter shade that would stand out against the black background better.
> 
> One question too: what's the magic system you're using?



I suppose your contrast settings must be lower than mine–and perhaps brightness, as well.  I'll try for a lighter shade (such as lavender).

I am using Elements of Magic (Revised) from our very own *RangerWickett* of E.N. Publishing.  I'd highly recommend it for everyone who's enjoying reading this


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Jul 25, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> I suppose your contrast settings must be lower than mine–and perhaps brightness, as well.  I'll try for a lighter shade (such as lavender).




Ah yes, apologies - looks like this crappy monitor I have at work needs to have its brightness set at absolute max. Should have thought to check before.   



> I am using Elements of Magic (Revised) from our very own *RangerWickett* of E.N. Publishing.  I'd highly recommend it for everyone who's enjoying reading this




Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## OaxacanWarrior (Jul 25, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> Ah, a fellow Utahn!  I'm afraid I've abandoned my roots to live amongst the potatoes (actually, there are more wheat fields here in Meridian than potatoes, because the climate isn't right for potato growth).  Still, good to see someone from the native state here on EN World.  Oh, and thanks for supporting my desire to write this in the first place–I couldn't motivate myself (read: kick self in the seat of the pants) to write all of this without having someone else compliment and/or nag for updates




Well in that case, give us an update!    What part of Utah are you from?


----------



## genshou (Jul 28, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> I am using Elements of Magic (Revised) from our very own RangerWickett of E.N. Publishing. I'd highly recommend it for everyone who's enjoying reading this





			
				HalfOrc HalfBiscuit said:
			
		

> Interesting. Thanks.



You're welcome!  I'm never too high-and-mighty to keep myself from pimping a good product.  You'll notice that all spellcasting will be a lot more spontaneous and variable in effect.  You'll see some spells more often than others (such as Shirl's signature spell _Awe_, which she cast at the start of the combat above), but any spell here was made from scratch following the Elements of Magic rules, so even common signature spells might see a little on-the-fly modification from time to time.


			
				OaxacanWarrior said:
			
		

> Well in that case, give us an update!  What part of Utah are you from?



I'm from Orem.  Used to live right down the street from Lela, back in the "good ol' days..."

Update is on the way.  It's actually _mostly_ ready, but I first have to deal with the mess some mage made in my inbox with his _"permanencied" briar web_ while I was vacationing, and then I'll be doing some more tweaking on the post based on a few ideas I got while away from my home computer.


----------



## genshou (Aug 1, 2005)

Shirl had been understandably stunned by the young man’s revelation.  For him to make such an outrageous suggestion like that, seemingly out of the blue...

Lander, however, found the young man greatly to his liking.  He could sense the honesty in everything Evendur said.  _“I find this ‘destiny’ matter fascinating.  It is indeed a good day for you to be here, as I am preparing Shirl to set out on her own.  She has grown much stronger under my tutelage, but she’s learned enough that she doesn’t really need me anymore.”_  Lander looked Evendur’s clothing over briefly.  _“You’re not particularly well-equipped right now, but have you ever considered the adventuring life?”_

Evendur frowned.  _“I’m not too keen on being sliced up by some skeleton.  A staff and a few clubs hardly seems like adequate adventuring gear.”_ He glanced toward the innkeeper, a tall and stout man more attractive–and immaculate–than most of his ilk.  _“I’ve been waiting on payment for my services up until now, but even with that amount of gold, it’ll be down to the last copper when the time comes to equip myself.”_  He examined the circular item in his palm, shifting it in the light until the blood-red gem reflected sunlight streaming in from a nearby window.  _This amulet has proved useful, but perhaps it could provide another sort of benefit necessary to launch my adventuring career..._  Rubbing his chin thoughtfully as he pondered his options, he finally spoke some of his thoughts aloud.  _“Mmm... Give me until tomorrow to make a few decisions.  I believe you said you had seen the symbol on this amulet somewhere in this city?  I would appreciate any aid you could provide in locating it.”_  Evendur chuckled lightly.  This was more help than he’d ever asked anyone for, and he tried not to ask for any when he could survive without it.  Hopefully this Lander fellow wouldn’t think he was just being needy.

Leaning forward with his elbows on the table and his chin supported by his fists, Lander smirked.  _“I could always ask the locals, but that would take time.  Oh very well, one more spell on the house.  Shirl, I’m going to use a Divination.  Information such as where to find that shop will be a cinch.”_

Shirl shook her head vehemently.  _“Oh, no, I think we should _scry_ on the location of the symbol.  You’ve seen it before, so it’ll be easy.  And that way, I can assist you again for practice.”_  She looked at Evendur.  _“Besides, that way we can give him a visual to help him find it more easily.”_

Lander sighed.  Reverting to the Chondathan dialect of the common tongue, he replied, “All right.  Scrying it shall be.”  Placing both palms flat upon the table, he instructed the two others to do the same.  He then placed his hands atop those of the other two in order to create a physical link.  “We’ll need to all be linked for the spell to succeed.  Go ahead and hold hands.”  After some apparent nervousness on both their parts, Evendur and Shirl linked hands and turned to face Lander.

As the two cast their spell, Evendur’s mind’s eye was opened up, and he found himself viewing a sphere of 80 foot diameter.  He was “floating” in the air above a street intersection, and there on the corner was a small magic shop (not a magic shoppe, believe me there’s a difference ), christened “Melthym’s Exotic and Esoteric Imports” by a fanciful sign.  True to Lander’s memory and the spell’s function, just inside the window was a buckler, with a tear-shaped gem in the center of it.  It was almost a perfect replica of his amulet.  _Bingo,_ he thought, then wondered if he could get a closer look somehow.  Next thing he knew, the center of the spell’s area had moved to just in front of the shop.  Experimenting, he found that he could move the scried area anywhere he wished, at about walking speed.  For the next ten minutes, he scried the surrounding area extensively, looking for familiar landmarks.  When he finally found one, he went back over the area and memorized the route he needed to take.  He was finished almost a minute before the spell expired, but continued to explore for later reference.  When he finished, he looked at Lander and Shirl, who opened their eyes slowly.

_“See anything interesting?”_ Shirl asked with a smile.  _“We couldn’t see what you were _scrying,_ so I hope you found what you needed to find.”_

Evendur looked at them incredulously.  _“You chose to make me the sole beneficiary of the _scrying?”  He was surprised that they would go to all that effort to have the spell affect only him all along.  _“Regardless, I saw what I needed to.  I’ll be heading off to check out that shop, once I’ve finished with brunch.”_

He removed his hands from theirs and waved a serving girl over.  After requesting their brunch, the three chatted idly about inconsequential things the likes of which two bards and a rogue might discuss (sorry, but I’m getting tired of banter ).

*  *  *

Meanwhile, thousands of miles to the east...

Green light shot out of the hands of the four cloaked figures, the only light in the underground chamber.  Coalescing along lines carved into the earthen floor, the mystical energies bound the four together, forming a complex synergy of power.  Theirs was the work of a _ritual,_ a powerful method for casting spells beyond the abilities of one single magic user.  In this case, their target was the blood-red gem on the floor in the center of their small circle.  Or rather, the entity contained within it...

One of the figures spoke in a decidedly cruel female voice as the ritual was completed.  “Oh, gods, the power!  I can feel it... The energy courses through me!”  The speaker threw back her head, lowering her hood to reveal her facial features.  She was most definitely striking even in the greenish lighting, but the mad glee on her face would be enough to frighten most would-be-suitors.  “Was it this incredible for you?” she asked the figure on her right.

That one, however, remained unmoving.  Only his deep, booming, monotone voice indicated he was responding at all.  “The power is in you now.  Our master wishes to speak to you.  Place your hands upon the stone.”

She did as compelled, and immediately her hands locked onto it.  Painful energy coursed throughout her body, and yet she could not tear herself away.  A voice boomed inside her head.  *YOU HAVE DONE WELL, MY SERVANT.  BUT THE TIME IS STILL FAR AWAY.  YOU ARE FAR TOO WEAK.  GATHER MORE, AND WHEN I AM FREE, YOU WILL BE BLESSED.  NOW FEEL BUT A LITTLE OF THE MIGHTY POWER YOU DESIRE.*  The voice faded immediately, and with it went the pain, immobility, the ritual’s energy, and most of her stamina.  Collapsing to the floor in a daze, she could only think one thing, over and over again... _Oh, gods, the power!_


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey hey Genshou,

Good stuff again. Good description of scry - it's hard to get that right sometimes.

Oh and rituals, hooded women and demons are right up my street... eager to see how those two threads come together.

Ever a fan,

Spider J


----------



## Bryon_Soulweaver (Aug 1, 2005)

"The theif, let him grow. I want to see what he can do."


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit (Aug 1, 2005)

Another nicely written update, Genshou. Keep it coming ...

PS and I'm glad to note the absence of magic shoppes.


----------



## Lela (Aug 4, 2005)

I concur.  Keep at it.  Don't let my finals week, and lack of any contact with you at all lately, be discoraging.  I know how you hang on my every word.


----------



## genshou (Aug 29, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> I concur.  Keep at it.  Don't let my finals week, and lack of any contact with you at all lately, be discoraging.  I know how you hang on my every word.



Oh, sure I do.  Of course.

Sorry about the delay, folks!  Life has been crazier than expected this month... much crazier.  Not all bad, but very busy.  After writing up an explanation of the FR calendar for the unititiated, I only have a short paragraph so far.  But, I have 30 minutes until my next class and I can *technically* survive without lunch (though very uncomfortably) until it's over.  Hopefully I'll make enough headway to post a gigantic "catch-up" post really late tonight.


----------



## genshou (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, I managed to write up enough to reach a logical stopping point (short though it may be), so I may as well upload this portion of the update now.  The next part of the update won't actually make it tonight, because I will be working into the morning hours.  Instead, it'll either be *very* early tomorrow morning or sometime late tomorrow night.

A quick explanation of dates & times:
Forgotten Realms uses the Calendar of Harptos, a 365-day calendar very similar to our own Gregorian Calendar.  There are twelve months, each of which has both a true name and a common name.
*Month Number: Name, Common Name*
1: Hammer, Deepwinter
2: Alturiak, The Claw of Winter
3: Ches, The Claw of the Sunsets
4: Tarsakh, the Claw of the Storms
5: Mirtul, The Melting
6: Kythorn, The Time of Flowers
7: Flamerule, Summertide
8: Eleasis, Highsun
9: Eleint, The Fading
10: Marpenoth, Leaffall
11: Uktar, The Rotting
12: Nightal, The Drawing Down
Each month has thirty days.  The other 5 days in the calendar are holidays independent of the months.  These holidays and their locations on the calendar follow:

Midwinter, or Deadwinter Day to commoners, is celebrated mostly by nobles and monarchs, and is a day to make or renew alliances.  Midwinter occurs between Hammer and Alturiak.
Greengrass is a day of peace and rejoicing for the coming of spring.  Greengrass occurs between Tarsakh and Mirtul.
Midsummer is a time of feasting and frolicking, the favorite time of year for bards and worshipers of Sune.  Midsummer occurs between Flamerule and Eleasias.
Highharvestide is a holiday to celebrate the autumn harvest and a time of journeys.  Many leave on their journeys the morning after celebrations, before road conditions are affected by the coming winter.  Highharvestide is celebrated between Eleint and Marpenoth.
Once every four years, an extra leap day is thrown in just after Midsummer.  This holiday is known as Shieldmeet.  Shieldmeet is a day of open council between rulers and the people, a day of making or renewing pacts, and a day of tournaments of all kinds.
The passing of years follows a different starting point in different cultures, but the standard is Dalereckoning.  Dalereckoning is marked by the raising of the Standing Stone in the elven city of Myth Drannor.  Most years are referred to not by their number, but by names known to the common people by the writings of the Lost Sage Augathra the Mad, who wrote out the names of thousands of years and recorded them in the library of Candlekeep.  Though they are merely a vague title, the names given by Augathra are viewed by most as mysterious portents of the years ahead.
The starting year in the campaign is 1372 DR, The Year of Wild Magic, but the year at the start of this story hour is 1371 DR, Year of the Unstrung Harp.

10th Marpenoth (Leaffall), time approx. 1000
Location: Still the same 
Their brunch long since finished, the small group’s pleasant conversation moved as though to be about the reasons they became adventurers, but both Evendur and Shirl immediately grew silent.  Lander was disappointed that Evendur would not reveal even the tiniest hint of his past, as too was he disappointed that Shirl would not tell Evendur at least a little of her tale.

For his part, Evendur was outwardly calm and composed despite the anxiety that filled him.  He always got shaky when something major was about to happen.  And he was doing everything he could to avoid seeming to go into a seizure.  _“It’s something I’ll share eventually… but not right now,”_ he spoke quietly, interrupting the temporary silence that had ensued as a result of the prior topic.  _“Right now, my only concern is with that shop and what this amulet’s connection to it is.  I think I’ll be going now to see if I can find out anything about my connection with that symbol.”_  He stretched lazily, letting his long limbs extend to full length.  Looking at first Lander and then Shirl, he let his eyes rest on her for a moment longer than he had her mentor before he spoke.  _“Thank you very much for an enlightening and rewarding conversation.  Shall I expect the two of you to be back here when I return?”_

He noticed Shirl had a look on her face like she wanted to say something, but she held it in, apparently due to shyness.  _Odd to see in a performer such a display of introversion,_ he mused.  Lander spoke up in her place.  Apparently, he was quite accustomed to doing so.  _“We don’t have anything planned, so we’ll still be here.  Well, as long as you manage to get back here before tomorrow.  Can’t wait around forever, you know!”_  He laughed blithely yet again.  Apparently that was a habit for the fellow, which certainly wasn’t a bad thing.

Evendur smiled in return to the laughing as he stood and retrieved his quarterstaff.  _“Very good.  I don’t expect to be gone more than an hour or two.  I look forward to seeing you again.”_  Though the final sentence was meant to be directed toward both of them, he was looking only at Shirl as he said it.

Then as quick as he had entered the room during the (un)armed conflict, he was gone out of it once more…


----------



## Lela (Aug 31, 2005)

It's good to see that Evendur has a gut instinct.  Is there a higher than average Wisdom score?


----------



## genshou (Aug 31, 2005)

Lela said:
			
		

> It's good to see that Evendur has a gut instinct.  Is there a higher than average Wisdom score?



Actually, yes.

For those who care, I'll just list the ability scores of the two right now.  Don't worry, this information will not be on the test.  Plus, you'll always be able to look it up in the Rogues' Gallery once I post it there.

Evendur Greycastle:
Human Male Rogue/Ranger Gestalt, Level 1
Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 15 (53 pts.)

Shirl Ravenlocke:
Human Female Bard/Fighter Gestalt, Level 1
Str 15, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 17 (42 pts.)

The amount of points as per the point-buy rules will only matter at lower levels, since Pledge of Tyranny uses a method for ability score increase which eventually causes all characters to have equal "points."  Because these two have very high ability scores, they won't be seeing as flexible of increases for many character levels.


----------



## genshou (Nov 5, 2005)

Alas, over 2 months have passed, and no update... my apologies to my [respecting but hopefully not adoring] fans...

Seeing as I am at 999 posts at the time I am writing this, what better way to commemorate my 1,000th post (and the accompanying bump in level to 2nd) than to UPDATE MY FREAKIN' STORY HOUR?!

Note: spoilers ahead!  For those receiving message notifications by email, as well as those downloading the thread from the website, it is recommended you come to the forum itself to read this post if you don’t want too many things to be revealed too early, as I’m not entirely certain if my method of placing the text in quote tags within spoiler tags really works..   I have included several pieces of conversation for the sake of completeness which reveal a great deal about these two important NPCs, and some (such as my player) should not be reading these things until a later point in the campaign.

*  *  *

Not a hundred feet out from the gate leading out of the inn compound, Evendur stopped and turned toward the inn’s main door.  After a few moments, the door opened slightly and Shirl slipped hesitantly out into the street.  Seeing that he was standing only a short distance away and looking right at her, she shrugged uncomfortably and lowered her gaze, avoiding his own as she walked toward him at a brisk pace.  He remained motionless until she stopped a scant two feet at his side.  “I see you chose to come with me,” he commented dryly, swiveling his head in her direction ever so slightly.

She nodded slightly.  “Yes, I did…”  The requisite moment of awkward silence came and went, and then she forced herself to continue, “I just felt the need to talk to you.  We’re going to be adventuring together soon, right?  I thought we should get to know each other a little better.”  She looked up for a moment, smiling shyly.

“I would appreciate the company,” Evendur replied with a slight smile of his own.  “Besides, it’s always best to wander the back alleyways in the presence of someone with the know-how to watch one’s back.”  He started moving forward, and Shirl found keeping up with his swift pace difficult, but managed to match him stride for stride nonetheless.

The streets of Waterdeep were mucky from prevailing weather, and progress among the majority of Waterdhavians was slower than usual as a result.  The two of them pierced through the crowd like a spear through a gelatinous cube.  Evendur’s eyes shifted about constantly, keeping an eye on everything around him.  Shirl noticed and attributed it to some sort of paranoia, but said nothing.

As they passed by a cart whose owner was stubbornly refusing to accept that it was stuck in the mud, Shirl finally asked the question which was her reason for following him.  “So…”  She paused for a few seconds before continuing.  “I’ll tell you about my past and why I became an adventurer if you’ll share some of your story with me.  All right?”

(Spoilers follow, put into quote tags within spoiler tags, so you have to be on the board to read them.  My player should not read this, and anyone who wants to keep from knowing more than the PC did about these two characters at first should just skip this part.)

[SBLOCK]







> Evendur frowned.  His aim was not to reveal his past to her so early in their travels.  “You first,” he muttered with blasé bearing.
> 
> Shirl jumped slightly at that, clearly not expecting to be called out in such a manner.  “Well, I, uh…”  She swallowed heavily, forcing resolve to reach her gut.  “I became an adventurer when I was sixteen years old.  At the time before I met Lander, I lived with my parents in Peldan’s Helm.  I helped father out with the farming and leatherworking, and had a few friends, though I’ve always been sort of shy…”  She lowered her gaze for a moment, acting true to how she had just described herself.  “Well, anyway, it was about this time that I happened to encounter a local knight passing through the area.  His name is Dallen Greenwood, and he is a long-standing and well-respected member of the militia in Mistledale.  When he looked upon me, he was instantly smitten, and not in a chaste way…”  She had to swallow again.  Evendur could see where this topic was going by the way she was speaking of it.
> 
> ...



[/SBLOCK]
(Even worse spoiler follows… only the most inquisitive of souls should venture!)
[SBLOCK]







> Evendur chuckled.  “Fair enough.  Just don’t expect a story anything near the level of what you told me.”  He stopped for a moment, leaning heavily on his staff.  “Hmm… you were so honest with me that I feel I must tell you everything or I shall be doing you a disservice.  Lend your ear, then, for a moment, to what there is of my tale…”
> 
> He then recounted what little there was to tell her, in the elven language which he was more comfortable using when speaking of such.  _”It is a very simple story, really, though I don’t know whether or not I expect you to believe I’m telling the truth.  Approximately one month ago, I awakened in an alleyway near the inn at which you are staying, with nothing but tattered rags, the amulet I showed you, and fragments of memories which began to fade in the first few minutes after I awakened… By now, I can remember almost nothing of my past, except that when I awoke the amount I remembered was much greater than what I remember now.  I occasionally have fleeting glimpses of a spendid city, with great magic and many, many marvelous devices.  Yet the city is dark, and there is great evil all around me.  Even this vision is fading from me… I may remember nothing of it in a week’s time.”_  He chuckled.  _”Probably a bit hard to swallow, so I understand if you don’t believe a word of it.  I will tell you that I have spent the last month working in that establishment.”_



[/SBLOCK]
(End spoilers… for those who didn’t read, the conversation ended with Evendur telling Shirl that he didn’t expect her to believe the story he told.)

Shirl smiled warmly.  _“No, I believe you… what reason do you have to lie to me?  Besides… I like you.”_  She blushed slightly after reflecting on her quickly-voiced statement. _ “Well, you know what I mean,”_ she quickly added.

Evendur chuckled, and turned to face her full on.  _”No, actually, I don’t.  What _did_ you mean?”_  He reached out to poke her upper arm slightly.  _”A mere slip of the tongue, or something more?_

Shirl slapped his arm back rather forcefully.  _”DO NOT TEASE ME SO!”_ she shouted, much louder than she had intended.  Much more demurely, she said, _”Well, let us be on our way.  We will not reach our destination without walking there.”_


----------



## OaxacanWarrior (Nov 7, 2005)

Glad to see you updating again...it's been too long of a wait.  I am excited to see this story get going.


----------



## genshou (Dec 26, 2005)

*Christmas Update, Part I*

It was several more minutes before either of them felt the need to speak.  Evendur was silently reflecting on what he had learned of his soon-to-be-adventuring companion, and Shirl found speaking difficult at all times, more so after being teased in such a manner.  As they moved into an alleyway to avoid the crowded streets of the city, Evendur turned to face her once more.  “The staff at the inn tell me you have some skill at the art of song.  But what other skills have you learned in your bardic training?

Shirl smiled broadly, glad he was asking about something of that sort.  “Well, you know, singing isn’t actually my main area of focus.”

“And yet everyone at the inn was quite impressed,” Evendur interjected swiftly.  “If you have even more talent in another area of focus, your skill must be phenomenal.”

The compliment was enough to bring warmth to Shirl’s cheeks.  “Why, thank you.  I have spent most of my time learning to play the trumpet.  I’ve also picked up some skill in dancing and know a few of the more common ballads, and recently I’ve begun learning the drums.”  She tapped her index finger to her chin as she remembered something.  “Oh, and of course I’m continuing the family business.  The Ravenlocke name is a well-known one in leatherworking, and I couldn’t help but carry on my father’s trade.  See this whip, and the leather in my clothing?  I made them myself while I was adventuring.”

Evendur nodded.  “Very impressive.  I suppose my own clothing must not be very impressive by comparison.”  He stepped deftly around a pile of filth in the middle of the alley.  “Nor would this humble staff make for a fine adventurer’s weapon.”  He sighed.  “It’ll be difficult until I have gold to purchase real adventuring gear.”

Shirl grinned, trying to cheer him up a bit.  “Still… you’ve nowhere to go but up.  Try to think of it that way.  And besides–”

Evendur interrupted her speech with an upraised hand.  He stopped walking and shifted his left hand to get a better grip on his staff, while his right reached inside his tunic.  It took Shirl only a moment to realize his intent.  She scanned the alley warily, and thought for a moment that she saw a shadow move around a corner.  “Cutthroats?” she whispered, her hand going to her whip dagger.

Evendur smirked slightly.  “Welcome to Waterdeep.  Plan on staying long?”  Shirl shot him a wilting look.  “I hope you’re good with that whip you made, because I count seven of them.”  Shirl redoubled her efforts to spot their attackers, but the shadows and refuse ahead kept her from seeing anyone.  She didn’t doubt Evendur’s sincerity, especially given the palpable feeling of danger.  But what if Evendur were the source of that danger…?

“Down	!” Evendur shouted, even as he tackled her and rolled behind a crate.  Her head hit the dirt hard, knocking her senseless for a moment.  The sound of a crossbow bolt ricocheting off of the alley wall nearby brought her to her senses, and she crawled behind the crate even as another stuck into the ground just behind her foot.

Evendur pointed to the bolt, speaking in the elven tongue.  _“Hand crossbow.  Those are expensive enough that we’re probably only dealing with one or two of them.  The rest will be armed with knives, or other cheap, easily hidden weapons.  What do you have left in the way of magic?”_

Shirl concentrated for a moment.  She could hear the foes moving closer; anything they did would have to be quick.  _“Not much.  Enough for two spells.”_

Evendur nodded.  _“Use them wisely.  First, we’ll need a diversion…”_  Shirl had already stood up.  She held her arms up in surrender.  “If all you want is my gold, I’d rather give it to you than be shot.”  She could see them now, seven young adult men armed with knives and short swords.  Two also held co cked hand crossbows.

Evendur sighed.  _That’s _not_ going to work,_ he thought.  The cutthroats laughed.  “Oh, we’re not interested in gold,” the leader growled as he took a menacing step forward, keeping his hand crossbow levelled at her.  “We’re interested in what’s under the tabard.”

Shirl’s face took on an ashen hue as a thousand images flooded her mind.  Her eyes ceased to focus on anything as she realized what it was they were after.  Evendur growled ferally.  “Don’t listen!  We can take ‘em.”  In the elven tongue, he shared more detailed instructions.  _“Remember the spell you cast in the inn, that stunned one of the two brawlers?  Cast it on the leader.”_

Shirl turned slowly to face him and then nodded.  Taking in a deep breath, she whirled around to glare at the leader.  “I dare you to even try,” she warned dangerously.  “I could take you all on naked and with no weapon.”  She reached for the strings tying her vest in the front.

Evendur turned with the same look of disbelief as many of the thugs were giving her.  He, however, saw and recognized the way in which her fingers were moving… and just as her spell went off, he popped up from behind cover and threw the club he was hiding straight at the second crossbow-wielding foe.  It hit the man hard in the shoulder, and he dropped the crossbow.  The bolt fired up into the air,, hitting against the second story wall of a building.  The cutthroat gang charged while their leader stood motionless with a dumfounded expression on his face.  Swords unsheathed as the two sides met in melee.

Evendur ducked, twisted, and weaved as steel came flying at his body.  Several blades found themselves striking the crate, and those that managed to reach closer proximity were deflected by his whirling staff.  The man with the injured shoulder picked the crossbow up with his injured arm and stood behind the other cutthroats, reloading it and waiting for an opening...


----------



## genshou (Dec 26, 2005)

*Christmas Update, Part II*

Shirl narrowly dodged a pair of knives by stepping back a few inches, and then waited until she had an opportunity to leap back out of harm’s way and draw her whip.  She lashed out with it immediately, stabbing the blade tip into one of her attacker’s entrails.  He doubled over in pain, dropping his knife and clutching at his stomach as blood leaked out between his fingers.  One of the bandits attacking Evendur replaced him, leaving two facing each of them in melee.

Evendur’s staff moved as though it were a whirlwind, knocking his attackers’ weapons aside and striking them in the sides with the impact.  He wasn’t hitting them hard enough to knock them down swiftly, but was certainly making progress.

The thug in back saw an opening and fired his crossbow, missing Evendur by only inches as he anticipated the angle of the attack and narrowly dodged.  In doing so, however, he left his arms out too wide and found a dagger grazing his right forearm.  He grunted in pain but kept his grip on the staff.  _This isn’t good,_ he thought.  _I’m in some trouble if this goes on much longer… I don’t have the energy left to dodge all of these attacks._  Shirl didn’t seem to be faring much better.  Just when things couldn’t seem to get much worse, the leader shook off Shirl’s spell and leveled his crossbow at her.

The thugs advanced on Shirl as she readied her whip for another strike, slashing at her midsection with their knives, but she managed to narrowly avoid disembowlment by stepping back just far enough to avoid their reach.  She moved back a bit further and then swung the whip around her head for a moment to give it momentum.  Her strike flew wide of its intended target.  Seeing Evendur begin to falter, she reached into her belt pouch and retrieved a hard, mahogany-colored berry about the size of a small grape.  “Evendur!” she shouted as she held the berry up for him to see.

Recognizing the berry, Evendur turned away from his attackers, and one of them took the opportunity to stab him in the back.  He cried out in agony, but stayed on his feet and rushed toward Shirl.  He stayed just outside the reach of the men attacking Shirl in order to avoid another attack directed against him.  He took the offered fruit from Shirl and placed it between his teeth.  As the berry burst within his mouth, the mystic energies within coursed throughout his body, restoring some of his vigor.  Though he was still just as badly injured, he felt a lot more confident now.  “Thanks,” he mouthed around the berry as he gripped his staff, ready to take on the rest of them.

The thugs came at them, slashing mercilessly.  Evendur’s staff protected him from most of their attacks, and their blades were unable to cut through the stout oak.  Shirl did her best to stay out of reach, letting Evendur deal with them up close while she provided support from the rear.  Evendur focused his efforts on one foe at a time, beating them relentlessly until their bodies could no longer withstand the assault.  First one and then another collapsed beneath the crushing force.  Shirl’s whip dagger lashed out again and again, slicing the men even as Evendur dropped them.  It was when they were down to two bandits in melee, both wielding knives, that Evendur’s luck ran out once more.  A knife punched deep into his chest, causing him to stagger backward and drop his staff.  He coughed, and a trickle of blood ran down his chin.  Shirl gasped and pulled one of his arms over her shoulder.  “Come on!”  She pulled him back just as the knives lashed out once more, then the two of them ran down the alleyway and down a corner.  A pair of crossbow bolts struck the wall behind them just as they leaped behind cover.

Spotting a stack of crates in the alleyway ahead, Shirl pulled Evendur along toward them.  Their enemies nipping at their heels, the two heroes, both beginning to grow fatigued, could barely stay ahead of their pursuers.  “Just a bit farther!” Shirl reassured her companion.

Just as their attackers had almost caught up with them, they passed by the crates.  Shirl leaped to the side, using the full force of both their bodies to throw the stack out of balance.  As she jumped forward with Evendur barely hanging on to her shoulder, the stack of crates fell, crushing one of the pursuers and temporarily halting the other on the opposite side.  Shirl dragged Evendur into a dead-end alleyway just as the other two caught up and fired their crossbows.  The bolts shattered as they struck a nearby masonry wall head-on.

She turned Evendur to lie flat on his back, seeing with dismay that a great deal of blood had run his chest from the wound.  From the look of things, his heart and lungs had been missed, but a major artery had been struck, and he wouldn’t be surviving for long without help.  She reached into the bag from which she had retrieved the previous berry and pulled out another one, this one a darker and more strongly red shade.  She placed it between his lips and gently commanded, “Eat this.”  He did as instructed, and the hole in his chest sealed over within a matter of seconds.  “How are you feeling?” she asked worriedly.

Evendur coughed up some more blood and groaned.  “Terrible.  How many more of those berries you got?”  Shirl couldn’t help but smile slightly, despite the circumstances.  She pulled the small bag of berries out of her belt pouch and emptied it into his hand.  At least a dozen berries fell out.  “As many as you need.”  She focused her hearing on the alley they had split off of.  From the sound of things, the bandits were still pursuing them.  “They’ll get through that blockade quickly.  What should we do?”

Evendur surprised her when he forced himself to stand, waving off her attempts to stop him.  She asked, “Are you sure you should be standing after that injury?”

Evendur put another berry in his mouth.  “I’ll be fine now that I’ve been healed,” he mouthed around the juices.  “You said you had enough energy for two spells.  What can you do with the last one?”

Shirl paused.  “I forgot about that last spell during the fight.  I can charm, heal, or create an illusory sound.  I don’t have the energy to do so at a distance, so I don’t think that’ll be particularly helpful.”

Evendur placed one of the berries to her lips, mostly to stop her from talking.  “Hmmm… that does present a problem.  Let me think for a moment.”  He chewed on one of the berries himself as he pondered.  “Could you cast the illusion on a mobile object, then control the spell after it is moved away from you?”

Shirl shook her head.  “I can’t control it, but I can anchor the spell on something so I don’t have to be near it anymore.  What do you have in mind?”


----------



## genshou (Dec 26, 2005)

*Christmas Update, Part III*

The group of cutthroats was now down to four, one of which had been excavated from the stack of crates and was just regaining his senses.  The leader was fuming.  To be so humiliated by a foppish adventurer and her peasant boyfriend… _But no matter.  We still outnumber them, and we have the crossbows…_  Even if the two had healed themselves, they certainly wouldn’t last now that they were trapped.  They had finished moving the crates aside, and now they were moving in for the kill…

The blond-headed peasant boy poked his head around the corner, and then threw a pebble at them.  It whizzed over their heads harmlessly.  The leader and his injured man fired their crossbows in retaliation, but the boy had already gone back around the corner.  Suddenly, they heard the sound of armored footfalls from the intersection behind them.  “Damn!  It’s the town watch!” the leader shouted in alarm.  “Let’s split!”  The group dashed back to the intersection, intent on heading another way, when they realized the sound was coming from the pebble that had been thrown over their heads.  The leader growled and turned around just in time to see Shirl’s cape moving into another alleyway.  His men started running after them, but he called them back sharply.  Those two would get to a crowded street before his group could catch them.  But he wouldn’t forget about that encounter, and if he ever saw those two again…

They would pay for the embarrassment they caused him.  Oh, yes…

*  *  *

Evendur and Shirl were both gasping heavily for breath by the time they reached the open street once more.  “We got away,” Shirl stated incredulously.  “I thought several times over that we were done for.”

Evendur chuckled.  “And yet in the end, they were no match for simple wit.  Isn’t it amazing what two people and two spells can do?”

Shirl nodded.  “If it wasn’t for your advice on using those two spells, we would never have made it out alive.  Um, thank you… for your help.”

Evendur smiled broadly.  “If it wasn’t for your goodberries, I would have bled to death in an alleyway.  Thank you.”

Shirl smiled back at the compliment, then looked around the street, trying to see over the heads of passersby.  “But more importantly… where are we?”

Evendur looked around, grateful for the better view that his height of six full feet granted.  “Actually, I know exactly where we are.  Remember what I told you about awakening in an alleyway a month ago with no memory of how I had gotten there?”  Shirl nodded as he paused for an answer before continuing.  “Well, that alleyway just so happens to be the dead end in which we were almost killed.  Funny how life goes in these strange circles, isn’t it?”

Shirl didn’t think almost being killed (or worse) by a bunch of ruffians was very funny at all, and her face showed it.  “Anyway, how far off the mark are we for reaching our intended destination?”

Evendur looked around at the buildings one more time.  “It’s another half-mile to the east from here.  We should be able to get most of the way just heading down this street.  One things for sure–no more alleys.”  He glanced back to the one they had exited as he said this, and it seemed almost to be a wicked maw striving to draw him in and consume him.  He shuddered and turned back to the street, leading Shirl through the crowd swiftly...


----------



## genshou (Jul 31, 2006)

Been a little while on updates, I know.  I've got the part that got lost in the crash, but I've wanted to wait to write a new update before I put it up.  Don't worry, it's on the way and almost finished.  I just had to do some reviews first


----------



## genshou (Jul 31, 2006)

Just as Evendur had told, they traveled for half a mile on that street, pushing through the throng.  The people here were poorer, and beggars teemed along the edges.  “We are entering a poor section of the city,” Evendur shouted over the din as they moved to the right side of the street.  He was the further of the two from the buildings, weaving his way through the crowd with effortless nimbleness.  “I find it odd that a shop like that would exist this far into a slum, don’t you?  This ‘Melthym’ must be some sort of strange fellow to place a magic shop in this area.  Do you think he’s a powerful magus, or one whose powers are less of use to heroes of legend?”

Shirl ducked beneath a broken sign and then turned her face slightly toward him, her right eye closed slyly.  “You think too much… you know that?”

Evendur grinned and winked.  “Of course I do!  Constant thinking is more than my specialty; why not take advantage of my greatest asset?  Besides… someone has to use their brain now and again to cover for everyone who doesn’t.”  He indicated the majority of people on the street with a sweeping gesture.  “If everyone in the world applied critical thought to their activites a few more times each day, the world would be a much more rational place.  Why, just think of what good a keen mind will do for a working man alone!  And applied to adventuring, you’ll find my intellect will come in quite handy.”

Shirl laughed for a moment.  “I suppose that’s true… but I think most people would be driven insane by your constant thinking.”  She nudged him playfully, but woefully overestimated his mass, and he was thrown into the side of a passing cart.

Evendur rebounded painfully.  “Ow… careful with that!”  As he moved back to Shirl’s side, she noticed something in his palm.  He moved his arm between them and cupped his palm so she could see the nectarine held in it.

She narrowed her eyes.  “Where did you--oh, so you’re a…”  She lowered her voice.  “A thief?”

Evendur grimaced.  “I really don’t like that word.  It’s only a thing or two every now and then, and never anything expensive.  Want one?  I grabbed two.”

She glanced at his other, open hand.  “Where’s the other one?  Never mind, I don’t need to know.”  She snatched the fruit from his offering hand.  “Thanks.”  She bit into the succulent, juicy fruit slowly, savouring its freshness.  “So… if you don’t like the name ‘thief’, then what do you call yourself?”

Evendur shook his head slowly.  “I really don’t know.  But I’m no common pickpocket.  Hell, I’m not really a thief even in the adventuring sense.  I couldn’t disarm a trap designed by an ogre, and I know just enough about lock picking to know I don’t stand a chance.”  He paused for oratory effect.  “I think of myself as a swashbuckler, nimble, and full of charm.  Of course, it’s difficult to really bring about derring-do with only a few silvers to my name.”  He brought the other palmed nectarine to his mouth and took a bite.  That didn’t stop him from continuing with his explanation.  “I’m really more of a warrior than a thief, you know.  I have no idea where it comes from, but I know a bit about using staves.”

She smiled.  “Yes… you are amazing with that weapon.  You know, we’re very similar in that regard.  I am also more trained in the ways of war than would seem to be the case.  This thing isn’t just for show like it would be for most bards,” she said, pointing down to the bladed whip coiled and sheathed on her belt.

“I noticed,” Evendur remarked as he scanned the street corner they were approaching.  “There.  See it?  Melthym’s Exotic and Esoteric Imports.”  It was a small shop, easy to miss if one were to be simply strolling by.  But in the window was the buckler Evendur had seen while scrying.  “See that?  The vision was true after all.  Let’s go inside and see what sort of man this Melthym is.”

The door to Melthym’s Exotic and Esoteric Imports was ornate, appearing to have been carved out of ivory, and with intricate detail.  There was something… strangely familiar about the runes carved into the door, Evendur noticed.  He shrugged and reached out to push the door open, seeing no hinges on the outside and assuming they were on the other side of the door.

A mouth formed in the middle of the door.  “Eww!  Don’t touch me with those grubby fingers, you unwashed lout!”  Evendur jumped back in alarm.  “That’s right.  You stay away… _far_ away!”

Evendur and Shirl looked around them.  No one else seemed to notice the talking door.  Shirl gasped.  “That’s… strong magic!  It’s as if no one else even notices this building exists!”

Evendur grinned.  “Oh, so you finally noticed?  We are the only ones who see this shop.  Judging by the various wards placed on it,” he pointed at the mouth in the door, “its owner doesn’t like to have unexpected visitors.”  He turned back to the door.  “Well?  It’s apparent you don’t want me to touch you, so… I’d suggest you open, and quickly.”  He reached out toward the door menacingly, and reaching menacingly to open a door was not something that happened to this door very often.

“Ehhn!  No!  Keep those unclean hands away!” it shouted, but in vain, for Evendur made no pause.  “If you lay hand on me, I shall—“

Evendur interrupted the door.  “What will you do?  Shout at me some more?  Open, or I’ll rub these filthy hands all over you.”

The door squealed in protest and finally gave way just before Evendur touched it.  It first slid backward, and then to the side, as though being carried on some sort of track.  “Elaborate,” Evendur remarked, impressed with the craftsmanship.  Now that the door was open, they could see inside the store.  The room within was small, less than twenty feet square, and stuffed with arcane paraphernalia the likes of which the two had never seen.  Against one wall were several cloaks and mantles.  Lining another was a shelf full of vials containing liquids of all hues.  Everything inside the room was arranged according to some perfect organizational scheme.  Two unostentatious wooden doors were set in the far wall, leading to rooms further within.  There was no sign of the store’s owner.

As soon as the two had entered the building, the door slid into position again behind them.  Evendur glanced out the window, then blinked and looked out again.  Shirl looked at him in confusion.  “Uhh, Evendur?  What are you looking at?”  She glanced outside, and started when she realized she was gazing not on a Waterdhavian street, but a primaeval landscape of crags and volcanoes (and many craggy volcanoes).  “Wow… is that… an illusion?”

Her question was never answered, however, because the two were interrupted by the sound of one of the interior doors creaking open to reveal a tall, thin, and frail elderly man with slicked-back white hair and a well-groomed goatee.  Though his manner of dress was immaculate, with his spotless white robes, his deep-set cyan eyes carried a spark of madness.  “Well, well,” he mused in a voice akin to that of Christopher Lee.  “More intruders?  I can’t say this is entirely unexpected.  Very well… let’s begin!”  He lifted his mouth in an expression of wicked glee, as his hands twisted in arcane gestures.  As he gestured, a regular triangle inscribed in a circle appeared in the air in front of him, formed of some sort of black energy…


----------



## genshou (Jul 31, 2006)

Evendur held up his hands in protest.  “Hey, w-wait a minute!”  The old man finished his spell, but held the pulsating black energy back, its vileness emanating from one feeble fist.  Evendur swallowed and continued, “We’re not intruders; we came here because of this!”  He reached into his clothing and pulled out the amulet.  Seeing the look of recognition on the old man’s face, he smirked.  “I don’t suppose you’d happen to be knowing anything about it, would you?  No need to ask, really.  Your face gives me my answer.”

The old wizard leaned forward slightly.  “Where… where did you… how?  I haven’t seen that amulet in… well, in a very long time.  How did you obtain it?  And how did you get here, to this world?”  He took two steps forward, entirely forgetting the spell charged within his hand as he reached out, though he was much too far away to touch the amulet.  “I had… I had thought it lost to the shadowy fog.”

Evendur lowered his gaze to the amulet.  “No, it’s… it’s here, same as I am.  I don’t know why, but I was hoping you could tell me more about it.”  He closed his fist around the amulet for a moment and then pulled his arm back as if to throw.  “You might want to stop whatever spell you’ve got going, though, if it can harm the amulet.”  Evendur waited until the black energy disappeared from around the old man’s hand before he tossed the amulet into them.  “Since there’s some kind of magic in it, and you’ve got a buckler that looks just like it in your display window, I actually came here to see if I could pawn it off.”

Shirl gasped.  “B-but Evendur!  That amulet, it’s… it’s the only like you have to–“

Evendur help up a hand to interrupt her.  “The amulet has served its purpose.  It led me to that inn, and then it led me to you.  For some reason, I feel its role in my life is over.  If it’s worth some cash I can actually afford all the gear a real adventurer needs, so why not get rid of it?”

Evendur turned, surprised, as the old man began to quietly chuckle.  “No, youngling, I don’t believe its role in your life is over just yet.  Perhaps I should tell you about the history of this artifact…”


----------



## genshou (Jul 31, 2006)

Sadly, Pledge of Tyranny didn't end up going nearly as far as I had planned due to a decreasing amount of interest by the player combined with the difficulty of arranging for gaming time when my job was being bad in ways I can't adequately describe on a granny-friendly board.  The only good thing about this is that I am now free to continue this Story Hour as 100% narrative without ever switching over to the PC, so Evendur and Shirl just became the main characters of the story!

And, here's a small portion of that update.  More to come after you've had a chance to re-re-re-re-re-re-read what I've just added back onto the thread.


----------



## genshou (Jul 31, 2006)

The ancient wizard led them through the door in which he had entered the room.  Evendur and Shirl gasped as they noticed the hallway seeming to get longer and longer until it seemed of infinite length.  Evendur looked behind them and wished he hadn’t.  There was no door behind them, only an infinite expanse of hallway.  He looked in front of him and the old wizard was gone.  “Umm… Shirl?”  She had been walking beside him, but suddenly he couldn’t see her anywhere.  “What the hell kind of magic is he using?” he shouted, but it was futile, as there was no one there to hear him.

Shirl turned to the side in panic when she heard Evendur talk to her, but couldn’t see him.  “Evendur?  Evendur, where did you go?!  I can’t see you anywhere!  And what’s with this hallway stretching out all of a sudden?”

Evendur focused on Shirl’s voice.  It sounded like it was coming from right next to him.  “I don’t know… some form of magic or another.  But why can we hear each other but not see each other?”

Shirl paced back and forth.  “I don’t know.  I’m not exactly an expert on such powerful magic as this.  Maybe we could reason through this to figure out how to get out of here.”  She reached out her arm to where Evendur’s voice had come from, but there was nothing there to touch.

Evendur lowered his head in thought for a moment.  “Start walking toward the end of the hallway opposite where we entered.”  He paused as she raised a sound of confusion.  “Don’t worry, I have an idea...”


----------



## Eltharon (Aug 3, 2006)

I just finished reading, great job! Keep it up.

And hurry with the next the installment!


----------



## genshou (Aug 3, 2006)

Eltharon said:
			
		

> I just finished reading, great job! Keep it up.
> 
> And hurry with the next the installment!



This is what I like to see. 

Thanks for your compliment!  I was going to update tonight but am getting sick, and I don't enjoy writing puzzles when that happens. 

Hopefully I'll get better before work this morning, and I'll probably write the update on my lunch and upload it after work.


----------



## Eltharon (Aug 3, 2006)

huzzah


----------



## genshou (Aug 5, 2006)

Evendur and Shirl are in quite a fix right now.  But exactly what has happened to them, and how do they escape?  I challenge my readers to try to figure out on their own as I post somewhat smaller updates than usual!


----------



## genshou (Aug 5, 2006)

Evendur turned to face the source of sound where Shirl was, even though he couldn’t see her there.  “As far as I can tell, you are not standing right next to me, because I can reach out and feel only empty space there.  And yet your voice is coming from right there.  What I want you to do is start walking toward the door opposite our entry to this hallway, and keep your eyes focused on where my voice currently indicates I am standing.  As you walk, keep talking to me.”

Shirl reached out next to herself.  “Hmm, you’re right.  If you’re really there I should be able to feel you standing there.  What’s going on?”

Evendur nodded, even though he knew Shirl couldn’t see him.  “I have a theory.  Just do as I ask and start walking.”

Shirl shrugged and turned to begin walking down the apparently endless hallway.  Keeping her eye on one of the flagstones on the floor where she thought it sounded like Evendur’s voice had roughly been, she shrugged.  “All right, I’m walking.  What’s the point of this whole exercise?”  Evendur didn’t respond.  “Fine, keep your secrets.”  She kept walking, keeping her eye on that spot on the floor.  After a few more seconds, she stopped again.  “You know, you could say something to,” she snipped.  “How am I to know something hasn’t happened to you?”  Evendur still didn’t respond, and she started to worry.  Her footsteps echoed loudly off the flagstones on the floor as she turned around and ran back toward his apparent location.  “Evendur?!” she cried out into the emptiness of the endless hallway.

Evendur’s voice came from right beside her.  “Yes, I’m right here.  I didn’t say anything because I wanted you to go a little further before showing you something.  Just keep on walking again until you can barely make out the location where I’m standing, and then I’ll demonstrate…”


----------



## genshou (Nov 13, 2006)

Shirl walked forward until she was certain she was far away from Evendur.  She could no longer distinguish where exactly it was he was supposed to be standing.  Turning slightly in the direction she came from, she lifted her hands to her mouth and raised her voice.  “OKAY, NOW WHAT?”  She listened to the silence of the empty hall, straining her ears for any reply.  “Evendur?!  Evendur!”  She spun and began to run back down the hallway.

“Where do you think you are going?”  Evendur’s voice resounded firmly from right beside Shirl.  Her feet skidded on the stone as she came to a sudden stop.  Evendur chuckled somewhat condescendingly.  “What, you mean you still haven’t figured it out?  You never went anywhere.  This is all an illusion.  We’ve been standing right next to each other all along.  There seems to be something more to this illusion, however.”

Shirl realized she was holding her mouth agape.  “Wait… this is an illusion?!  But that’d be… that’d be a ridiculously powerful one.  Are you trying to suggest that—“

Evendur nodded as he interrupted.  “Yes.  I think Melthym is that powerful of a Mage.  I don’t know whether or not he intended us to be trapped in this hallway.  It could be a challenge… or just an old man forgetting to warn us about a bad step on his porch.”

Shirl shook her head.  “I still don’t get it… even a visual illusion would not prevent a person from walking out of its area, even if there was a fake wall right in front of you.  How can I walk forward and never leave your side?”

Evendur placed a curled hand on his chin.  “I said there was something more to it, didn’t I?  Hmm… Is there some kind of illusory magic that distorts spatial sense?”

Shirl turned to face the source of Evendur’s voice.  “Spatial sense?  What the heck is that supposed to mean?”

Evendur dropped his arms to his sides.  “You know, sensing where different things are in relation to yourself and other things.  Like seeing whether one wall is closer to you than another.”

Shirl clapped her hands.  ‘Of course!  “Spatial” as in “Space”!  That is one of the elements into which the forces of magic are separated!  If there is an illusory effect that relies on that element, surely it would distort distances like this.  So the hallway is actually as short as before, but we think it’s a lot further!  That still doesn’t explain why I can’t see you, though.”

Evendur smiled.  “I was a foot or two behind you when we triggered the illusion, wasn’t I?  That distance must be extremely far away after distortion.  But this illusion does not distort sound, thus creating the misperception that our voices are coming from somewhere we aren’t actually standing.”  He tapped his foot on the floor impatiently.  “But knowing what the illusion is doesn’t seem to have allowed me to overcome it.  Perhaps there is even more to it than I thought… I think I’m going to meditate on this.  Maybe you should sit down for a while, too.”

He turned to face the far end of the hallway, their goal, and sat cross-legged on the floor.  Closing his eyes, he focused on his breathing and began to notice something very peculiar about the world around him…


----------



## genshou (Nov 13, 2006)

Shirl stood up and sighed.  Sitting around for such a long period with nothing to do and nothing to look at was really wearing on her.  “Why hasn’t he come back and gotten us out of here or something?  If this is his idea of a prank, I am _not_ amused.”  Only the silence of an empty hall greeted her.  “Evendur, I know you were gonna meditate and all, but you could answer me, you know.”  She tilted her head to the left, listening to see if she could even hear him breathing.  “Evendur, you there?  Helloooo?”

She gasped as she felt an arm behind her kneecaps, and another arm behind her shoulders.  She was being tilted backwards at though someone were picking her up to carry her in their arms.  After she was fully supported, she could feel that someone was definitely carrying her, and she thought it was Evendur.  “What’s going—aaaaaaaaah!”  She screamed as the corridor began flying by at an astounding speed.  The doorway at the end of the tunnel came rapidly into view and approached faster and faster…

Shirl realized she was squinting and opened her eyes.  She found herself in Evendur’s arms just beyond the doorway, in a room full of all manner of beakers and flasks containing more concoctions than the Five Flagons Inn claimed to stock.  Despite their suspect translucent colors spanning the breadth of the visible spectrum, a few of them were probably safer than some of the drinks at that establishment.  She looked up at Evendur’s face and noticed he was looking at an open trapdoor on the floor near them.  “Uh… do I even want to know what just happened?”

Evendur looked down at her face, seeming surprised to hear her speak.  “Oh, so the illusion did break when you passed the threshold of the door!  That’s good.  Are you all right?  You raised quite a scream when I picked you up.  Sorry, it was faster than explaining everything to you.”

Shirl shook her head and blinked again.  “Sorry… Yeah, I’m fine… you want to explain how it is that you got out of there?  And where’s Melthym?”

Evendur used his head to indicate the trapdoor below.  “He went down there… he didn’t say what he was doing, but I think he was just going down to get something while he waited for you to get through the hallway.”

Shirl leaned her head back.  “So, wait… he stood there all that time it took for you to get out of the illusion, and then was too impatient to wait a few more seconds for me?”

Evendur grinned.  “Ah, but you see, that was the final secret of the illusion that I had to figure out to pierce it.  We weren’t in that hallway for several minutes.  Our sense of time was being thrown off.  We were actually only in that hallway for about a minute, just long enough to say all our dialogue.  The rest was only perception.”

Shirl’s mouth hung open for a moment.  “I didn’t know magic could do that… and how exactly did you figure this out?  All you did was start meditating, and then somehow you just… escaped it?”

Evendur chuckled.  “That, my dear, I will leave a mystery for now.  I wouldn’t want to spoil the answer for you.”  He winked slightly and rotated to face the trapdoor, swinging Shirl around along with him.

Shirl looked at Evendur and began to flush slightly.  “Uh, E-Evendur…”

He looked down at her slightly confused.  “You ok?  You look like you’re coming down with something.”

She shook her head.  “Well, I mean, it’s…”  She turned her gaze from his, uncomfortable looking directly at him while attempting to speak.  “You’re still… you can…”  She swallowed.  “You don’t have to hold me anymore.”

Evendur coughed.  “Erm!  Sorry.  I-I didn’t mean to—“  He sighed and set her down.  “Sorry,” he offered again inelegantly.

The two turned to face away from each other as an awkward moment of silence passed.  Melthym’s aged frame appeared in the room below as he came slowly back up the steep stair.  “Sorry about that, I haven’t had a visitor in almost a hundred years, so I forgot I even had that defense there!  Looks like you made your way out of it eventually, though.  Eh, no matter.”  He held up a small book upon which the same symbol as the buckler out front and Evendur’s amulet was inscribed on the front cover.  “Now then, I owe you an explanation of what this item is, and its significance to me..."


----------

